
Ghost Army Haunts Michigan Library - dfox
http://blog.seattlepi.com/bookpatrol/archives/197656.asp?from=blog_last3
======
hga
Sounds like a great low level compliment to this superbly written and
exhaustive 1170 page book: _The Deceivers: Allied Military Deception in the
Second World War_ [http://www.amazon.com/Deceivers-Allied-Military-Deception-
Se...](http://www.amazon.com/Deceivers-Allied-Military-Deception-
Second/dp/1616080795/)

Used copies of the book became a bit hard to find after _The Wall Street
Journal_ recommended it, but it looks like it will get a reprinting in
October.

------
jcl
Here is the follow-up post, mentioned at the end of the article, about the
three Ghost Army alumni artists:

<http://blog.seattlepi.com/bookpatrol/archives/198123.asp>

------
jamesbressi
Sun Tzu would have been proud.

------
jackfoxy
Misdirection. The most sublime tactic of war, football, and chess.

